# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζεται Σκυλακος μικροσωμος!

## Pidgey

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...01&__tn__=%2As

Οποίος θέλει να βοηθήσει μπορεί να να
κοινοποίει τον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο σε σελίδες στο facebook για αδέσποτα κλπ ή στην προσωπική του σελίδα.

----------


## Pidgey

Η αγγελία μπορεί να κλείσει. Δεν κατάφερα να του δώσω οτι αξιζε, τον έδωσα πισω σε αυτόν που τον είχε πρώτα και πλεον δε γνωρίζω καν που βρίσκεται... Εύχομαι να είναι καλά.

----------


## jk21

Προσπαθησες οσο κανενας !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Έκανες ό,τι μπορούσες Νίκο. Αξίζεις χίλια μπράβο!!

Δυστυχώς όμως στις μέρες μας είναι πολύ δύσκολο κάποιος να υιοθετήσει κάποιο κατοικίδιο. Επίσης πιστεύω ότι πολλές φορές αυτή η πράξη επιβαρύνεται και από το συμβόλαιο υιοθεσίας, αν και πιστεύω πως είναι ένα μέτρο μέτρο προστασίας ενάντια σε αυτούς που θέλουν ένα κατοικίδιο απλά για να το έχουν και αργότερα θα ξανά βρεθεί στο δρόμο. Βέβαια, αν και ποτέ δεν είχα σχετική εμπειρία με συμβόλαια κ.λπ, ίσως μερικές φορές κάποια πράγματα ειναι αρκετά τραβηγμένα, τονίζοντας ξανά χωρίς ποτέ να έχω διαβάσει κάποιο. 

Επίσης, άλλη μια ερώτηση που θα ήθελα να κάνω είναι ότι ο περιορισμός της τοποθεσίας που τίθεται αποτρέπει πολλά κατοικίδια από το να βρουν σπίτι. Τι εννοώ: διαβάζω σε αγγελίες π.χ να αναγράφεται η πληροφορία "Δίνεται εντός Αττικής" ή σχετικές αναφορές. Αν δηλαδή κάποιος από Θεσσαλονίκη έχει βρει κάποιο σκύλο που του έκανε το κλικ και θέλει να τον υιοθετήσει υπεύθυνα και γνωρίζει βέβαια ύστερα από επικοινωνία μαζί σας το χαρακτήρα του σκύλου γιατί να τον αποτρέπεται από αυτό; Διευκρινίζοντας πάλι χωρίς να ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται για παράδειγμα η μεταφορά με υπεραστικά λεωφορεία κ.λπ.

Είναι απλά ορισμένες ερωτήσεις που μου γεννήθηκαν και θα ήθελα να απαντηθούν για κάποιον που ψάχνεται για νέο φιλαράκι και θεωρώ πως θα τον βοηθήσουν αφάνταστα. 
Όλες αυτές οι ερωτήσεις σε φιλικό πάντα τόνο!  :Happy:

----------

